# I&D abscess- MRSA Dx



## lmjd (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello!
I am a biller for a Pediatric office. Our provider did an I&D on an abscess and the pathology came back as MRSA. The patient was back in our office twice after the initial visit for management of the MRSA but the payer is denying those visits as global, my argument is that the visits are for management of a new diagnosis. Does the global period still apply in this situation? What is your opinion?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 17, 2009)

*Mrsa*

In today's world virtually ALL our I&D of abscess are for MRSA. The follow-up visits done during the *10-day* global period are *NOT *separately charged.

If the patient has an unrelated complaint during the postoperative period, THAT E/M service can be billed with a -24 modifier.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

